# Black Security Guard Stops Shooting Massacre, Police Murder Him For It..



## Kiowa (Nov 12, 2018)

A black security guard this weekend prevented a potential mass shooting at the bar where he worked — and was then gunned down by an Illinois police officer who mistook him for a criminal.


WGN TV reports that 26-year-old armed security guard Jemel Roberson was working at Manny’s Blue Room Bar in Robbins, Illinois on Sunday morning when he was attacked by a gun-wielding man whom witnesses say had been kicked out of the bar earlier in the evening.
Roberson returned fire on the man and managed to subdue him and pin him to the ground.


However, when a Midlothian, Illinois police officer showed up on the scene, he opened fire and killed Roberson because he thought Roberson was the true assailant.


“Everybody was screaming out, ‘he was a security guard,’ and they basically saw a black man with a gun and killed him,” witness Adam Harris tells WGN TV.


The Midlothian Police Department has so far released very little information about the shooting and is only confirming that one of its officers was involved. According to WGN, the State Police Public Integrity Task Force is running an investigation of the officer’s decision to open fire on Roberson.Roberson returned fire on the man and managed to subdue him and pin him to the ground.


However, when a Midlothian, Illinois police officer showed up on the scene, he opened fire and killed Roberson because he thought Roberson was the true assailant.


“Everybody was screaming out, ‘he was a security guard,’ and they basically saw a black man with a gun and killed him,” witness Adam Harris tells WGN TV.
https://wgntv.com/2018/11/11/multiple-wounded-in-robbins-bar-shooting-police-say/

The Midlothian Police Department has so far released very little information about the shooting and is only confirming that one of its officers was involved. According to WGN, the State Police Public Integrity Task Force is running an investigation of the officer’s decision to open fire on Roberson.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Atthatday (Nov 12, 2018)

My prayers to the family, may be RIP.

Why isn’t the NRA talking about the good guy with a gun?


----------



## nysister (Nov 12, 2018)

Holy cow. This world. His poor family.


----------



## Shula (Nov 12, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Why isn’t the NRA talking about the good guy with a gun?



Cuz black.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 12, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> My prayers to the family, may be RIP.
> 
> Why isn’t the NRA talking about the *good guy with a gun*?



Should be amended with "white good guy with a gun" 

How sad. smh.


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 12, 2018)

How awful. This man’s poor family. 
What a colossal screw up by the police. Seriously though isn’t observing the scene and making observations a part of the police’s job? This kill the black man first and justify my racism later is just... I don’t even have the words. It’s disgusting.


----------



## dyh080 (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks like racial profiling that ends in death as opposed to the daily racial profiling that results in  humiliation.


----------



## RocStar (Nov 12, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> Looks like racial profiling that ends in death as opposed to the daily racial profiling that results in  humiliation.



Well...In most cases they racially profile them because they are acting belligerent, non compliant, arrogant, threatening, etc.


----------



## RocStar (Nov 12, 2018)

So sad and tragic.


----------



## dyh080 (Nov 13, 2018)

RocStar said:


> Well...In most cases they racially profile them because they are acting belligerent, non compliant, arrogant, threatening, etc.


Operative word being  "MOST"....meaning not ALL.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 13, 2018)

I literally was just googling his name and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 13, 2018)

This has gotten insane...I really hate this. I am sure the media wants to squelch this for fear of outrage.


----------



## mensa (Nov 13, 2018)

They hunt and kill alligators, rabbits, deer, and...Black folk.

What other race of people does this happen to in this Country?


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 13, 2018)

So... it seems like this is just a thing now. Even the protesting has mostly stopped. We’re just waiting to see who is killed each week, and crying and fussing about it on social media. It’s like The Lottery. When are we really going to fight back? Where are the civil rights strategists? In the age of being “woke”, it strangely feels like everyone is asleep. We’re not supposed to just know things. That knowledge is supposed to be power. We don’t need to completely eradicate racism, get reparations, overhaul the education and justice system, etc. today. We just need them to stop killing us right now.


----------



## Sarabellam (Nov 18, 2018)

More coverage of what happened: 
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/jemel-...ligious-leaders-call-for-officer-to-be-fired/


----------

